# to get rid of my accent



## Şafak

Hallo,

Ein Freund von mir hat mir gesasgt, dass meine Deutschaussprache nicht sehr gut sei. Ich will ihm folgedens sagen: "Ja, meine Aussprache ist allerdings nicht sehr gut und ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, um meinen merklichen *Akzent loszuwerden*".

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, oder der fettgedruckte Teil idiomatisch ist. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Ja, das ist idiomatisch.


----------



## Şafak

Vielen Dank.

Kann man im Satz das Verb durch "_abschaffen_", "_wegschaffen_", "_fortschaffen_" oder "_loskriegen_" ersetzen? Was denkst Du?


----------



## Sowka

Şafak said:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Kann man im Satz das Verb durch "_abschaffen_", "_wegschaffen_", "_fortschaffen_" oder "_loskriegen_" ersetzen? Was denkst Du?


Diese Verben passen nicht so gut.

Ich würde an der Stelle sagen: "meinen Akzent zu verlieren".

Aber um die aktive Arbeit an diesem "Verlust" zu betonen, ist "loswerden" meiner Meinung nach wirklich das passendste Verb.

Edit - Korrektur: "... mehr daran arbeiten, meinen Akzent loszuwerden" (ohne "um", Wortstellung "mehr daran").


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Aber um die aktive Arbeit an diesem "Verlust" zu betonen, ist "loswerden" meiner Meinung nach wirklich das passendste Verb.



Aber
 "Ich möchte meinen Akzent loskriegen"  finde ich auch in Ordnung (Syn. zu _loswerden_)
Damit betont man, dass man alles tut, um ihn "abzuschütteln".



> loskriegen
> umgangssprachlich jmdn., etw. loswerden
> Beispiel:
> den kriegst du nicht wieder los, der hängt wie eine Klette an dir
> 
> _Und wenn man ein Image hat, kriegt man es kaum noch los._


----------



## Sowka

Hm, bei "loskriegen" habe ich eher das Bild von etwas, das von außen anhängt, und das ich lösen will.

Das Image wird mir von außen aufgedrückt.
Die Klette hängt von außen an mir.

Der Akzent jedoch kommt von mir selbst. 🤔 Deshalb würde ich eher nicht dazu neigen. Aber vielleicht gucke ich gerade mal wieder nur zu lange auf die Wörter, und sie kommen mir suspekt vor.


----------



## Kajjo

Şafak said:


> "Ja, meine Aussprache ist allerdings nicht sehr gut


Nebenthema: "Allerdings" passt hier nicht. Der Satz klingt so nicht idiomatisch. Man könnte "allerdings" zur Verstärkung von verwenden ("Ja, allerdings, ...", aber auch das ist nicht optimal hier). Am besten einfach weglassen!



Şafak said:


> ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, um meinen merklichen *Akzent loszuwerden*


Das "um" ist hier falsch, richtig wäre "mehr daran arbeiten, meinen Akzent loszuwerden".



Şafak said:


> um meinen merklichen *Akzent loszuwerden*


"Loswerden" passt hier gut. Gehobener könnte man auch sagen "um meinen Akzent zu verringern".


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Gehobener könnte man auch sagen "um meinen Akzent zu verringern"


Bedeutet ''verringern'' nicht etwas Anderes als ''loswerden''? Bei ''verringern'' bleibt immer noch ein bisschen Akzent da.. 

Zweite Frage:
Wäre ''den Akzent _verlieren_'' denn eine unpassende 'Kollokation'? (Vgl. Sowkas Vorschlag in #4)
.._.mehr daran arbeiten, meinen Akzent zu verlieren._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Bedeutet ''verringern'' nicht etwas Anderes als ''loswerden''? Bei ''verringern'' bleibt immer noch ein bisschen Akzent da..


Klar, die Bedeutung ist leicht anders, aber deutlich realistischer und passender. Halt gehobener ausgedrückt. Wer verliert schon seinen Akzent vollständig? So gut wie niemand!



bearded said:


> .._.mehr daran arbeiten, meinen Akzent zu verlieren._


Das passt schon generell, aber der Anspruch klingt sehr hoch und eher unrealistisch. Ich spreche schon so lange Englisch und habe immer noch einen deutlichen Akzent. Ich würde den gerne weiter verringern -- aber ihn vollständig zu verlieren? Die Hoffnung habe ich aufgegeben.


----------



## elroy

Şafak said:


> Ja, meine Aussprache ist allerdings nicht sehr gut und ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, um meinen merklichen *Akzent loszuwerden*


Ich glaube, „daran“ bezieht sich auf „Aussprache“, nicht auf den folgenden Infinitivsatz: „Ich sollte mehr *an meiner Aussprache* arbeiten, um meinen Akzent loszuwerden“. Insofern finde ich, dass „um“ nicht falsch ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, man kann es sich vielleicht schönreden, aber so richtig idiomatisch klingt diese Abfolge für mich nicht. Hängt sicherlich ganz entscheidend damit zusammen, wo man Sprechpausen macht.


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, „daran“ bezieht sich auf „Aussprache“, nicht auf den folgenden Infinitivsatz: „Ich sollte mehr *an meiner Aussprache* arbeiten, um meinen Akzent loszuwerden“. Insofern finde ich, dass „um“ nicht falsch ist.


Nein, "daran" bezieht sich tatsächlich auf den folgenden Infinitivsatz.


----------



## Şafak

Ich gebe zu, ich wusste nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "um... zu" und "zu" gibt. Deswegen kann es wohl sein, dass ich diesen Fehler gemacht habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Insofern finde ich, dass „um“ nicht falsch ist.


ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, um meinen merklichen Akzent loszuwerden" 
„Ich sollte mehr an meiner Aussprache arbeiten, um meinen Akzent loszuwerden“  

Meiner Meinung nach ist "daran" hier kein Korrelat, sondern ein feststehender, sich selbst genügender Ausdruck, der durch einen Infinitivsatz (ohne "um) oder durch einen Nebensatz mit "dass" ergänzt wird.

Beispiele für "daran arbeiten, dass ...":
"Konsequent daran arbeiten, dass Lohnlücke geschlossen wird" (Ursula von der Leyen)
Dass das so bleibt, _daran arbeiten_ wir weiter hart. = Wir arbeiten wir weiter hart daran, dass das so bleibt.
Und wir _müssen daran arbeiten_, dass der Euro auf dieser Grundlage zum Erfolg wird.



Şafak said:


> Nein, "daran" bezieht sich tatsächlich auf den folgenden Infinitivsatz.


"daran arbeiten, etwas zu tun" 
 "daran arbeiten, um etwas zu tun" 

Cf.:


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist "daran" hier kein Korrelat,


Das ist eine durchaus plausible Deutung (Du gibst hier elroy recht, scheint's mir). Aber die Erfinderin/Verfasserin des Satzes will das 'daran' (als Korrelat) auf den zu-Satz bezogen haben: und mit dem 'um' hat sie wohl einen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> (Du gibst hier elroy recht, scheint's mir).


Edit: Ich finde elroys Satz zweideutig. _"Insofern finde ich, dass „um“ nicht falsch ist."_

 PPS. Nach nochmaliger Lekture: Ja, elroy hat recht. Wenn sich "daran" auf *Aussprache* und nicht auf auf den folgenden Infinitivsatz beziehen würde, wäre er richtig. (Sorry, ich stand auf dem Schlauch.)




JClaudeK said:


> "daran arbeiten, etwas zu tun"
> "daran arbeiten, um etwas zu tun"
> ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, um meinen merklichen Akzent loszuwerden"
> „Ich sollte mehr an meiner Aussprache arbeiten, um meinen Akzent loszuwerden“


Möglich wäre:
ich sollte daran mehr arbeiten, *um *meinen merklichen Akzent loszuwerden" 



bearded said:


> Aber die Erfinderin/Verfasserin des Satzes will das 'daran' (als Korrelat) auf den zu-Satz bezogen haben: und mit dem 'um' hat sie wohl einen Fehler gemacht.


Ja, das funktioniert  nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Şafak said:


> Ich gebe zu, ich wusste nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "um... zu" und "zu" gibt. Deswegen kann es wohl sein, dass ich diesen Fehler gemacht habe.


Ist auch ein schwieriges Thema.

Typischerweise sind Wörter wie "daran" ein Korrelat für einen folgenden erweiterten Infinitiv:

_Ich sollte daran arbeiten, meinen Akzent loszuwerden.
Sie arbeitet daran, rhetorisch geschickter zu werden._

Elroy schlug vor, "daran" als Korrelat zu "Ausprache" zu interpretieren, aber das ist wenig idiomatisch. Hier müsste es eher "an ihr" heißen, aber solche Konstruktionen sind hier nicht üblich. "Daran" bezieht sich typischerweise auf Teilsätze, nicht auf Substantive.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> Das passt schon generell, aber der Anspruch klingt sehr hoch und eher unrealistisch. Ich spreche schon so lange Englisch und habe immer noch einen deutlichen Akzent. Ich würde den gerne weiter verringern -- aber ihn vollständig zu verlieren? Die Hoffnung habe ich aufgegeben.


Im OP jedoch und im Folgebeitrag werden diese hohen Ansprüche genannt:


Şafak said:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Kann man im Satz das Verb durch "_abschaffen_", "_wegschaffen_", "_fortschaffen_" oder "_loskriegen_" ersetzen? Was denkst Du?


Und ich kenne Menschen, die Deutsch als Fremdsprache gelernt haben und völlig unauffällig sprechen (an dieser Stelle herzliche Grüße an zwei Forenkollegen, die mir sofort als Beispiele einfallen ).

Mir sind noch Formulierungsmöglichkeiten eingefallen: "mir den Akzent abtrainieren", "den Akzent ablegen".


----------



## Thersites

Ich glaube, den Ausdruck "lose your accent" gibt es im Deutschen nicht wirklich.

Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass es ein akzent- bzw. dialektfreies Deutsch ja gar nicht gibt. Auf der Bühne oder in der Tagesschau vielleicht.

Man würde einfach sagen, ich würde gerne akzentfrei Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> "den Akzent ablegen"


Interessant! Das kannte ich nur im Sinne von "bewusst ausschalten" (vorausgesetzt, man kann es). Ich weiß noch, wie meine bayerische Dozentin im Dolmetscher-Studium uns gegenüber betont hat, dass man beim Dolmetschen nur Standarddeutsch sprechen solle und von sich selbst sagte, "Wenn ich dolmetsche, lege ich mein Bayerisch ab".


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Ablegen" würde ich nur dann sagen, wenn ich wüsste, dass der Vorgang verlässlich durchführbar ist. Das würde ich bezweifeln, wenn es ums Loswerden eines Akzents geht. "Ablegen" in diesem Sinn verstehe ich als Metapher vom Ablegen eines Kleidungsstücks, vielleicht beim Theaterspielen ("die Verkleidung ablegen" => die Rolle ablegen => die Gewohnheit ablegen).


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ablegen" würde ich nur dann sagen, wenn ich wüsste, dass der Vorgang verlässlich durchführbar ist.


Genau, gewissermaßen so, wie die Schlangen eine alte Haut abstreifen. 
Mit einem Akzent funktioniert das leider nicht.


----------



## bearded

Thersites said:


> Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass es ein akzent- bzw. dialektfreies Deutsch ja gar nicht gibt.


Du nimmst dabei die Unterscheidung zwischen ''ausländischem Akzent'' und ''deutschem Dialekt-Akzent'' nicht in Betracht. ''Akzent'' kann ja beides bedeuten.



Thersites said:


> Ich glaube, den Ausdruck "lose your accent" gibt es im Deutschen nicht wirklich


Aber wenn ich sage ''in my German pronunciation I made an effort to lose my Italian accent'', so bin ich ganz sicher, dass es doch möglich ist, diesen Satz auf idiomatische Weise ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Was ist für Dich am besten: (meinen Akzent) loswerden/loskriegen/ablegen...?


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Was ist für Dich am besten: (meinen Akzent) loswerden/loskriegen/ablegen...?


besser noch:

abschütteln, überwinden, sich befreien von.


----------



## Thersites

Frieder said:


> besser noch:
> 
> abschütteln, überwinden, sich befreien von.


Na ja, ob das dann sogenannt "idiomatisch" ist ... 😉


----------

